# Uromastyx



## Crysta (Sep 17, 2010)

*Uromastyx- need idea*

Hm, is it normal for these guys to pant while basking? The temperature is only 110f.

Also I was wondering if its possible to use Plant UVB lights for basking, the ones you get at home hardware? They are cheaper. Just asking because his needs replaced, and wondering if they are the same quality as those reptile sun ones from the pet store that are over valued... lol

Thanks. Ill post pictures later, he's gaining lots of weight pretty quickly, his little tummy anyways. Poop is all nice and reptile like, not leaky or stinky. (ah love the reptile world, we get to talk poop..

He's all active exploring and digging in his enclosure which is great. I am using coco coir. I've read lots of websites recommending this, and that, and I decided this was the best choice. In the wild they live and eat on dirt areas. I know this isn't the wild, but he enjoys to dig  He wasn't getting that opportunity with paper towels and newspaper.

He's more adjusted since i've added the coco coir. Before with the news paper he would always be hiding in his hide. 

Now he's out baskin on his cococoir compressed block and playing in the dirt. The block is also perched on driftwood creating a nice firm small squeezy hide for him to hide under. woo!


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 18, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> Hm, is it normal for these guys to pant while basking? The temperature is only 110f.
> 
> Also I was wondering if its possible to use Plant UVB lights for basking, the ones you get at home hardware? They are cheaper. Just asking because his needs replaced, and wondering if they are the same quality as those reptile sun ones from the pet store that are over valued... lol
> 
> ...


What species do you have?  110F is fine for many Uros.  Mine gapes a little too sometimes but mostly s/he just plops down and sleeps.  As long as you have a cool end in the 80-85F range, you're fine.  He'll move if he feels too hot.  I'm going to be keeping mine on walnut since I can scoop the stuff like cat litter.  

It is unwise to get a UVB bulb from a hardware store due to the fact that is difficult to tell the percentage of UVB being emitted at so-and-so distance.  Those boxes just won't tell you.  It's much safer for once to buy the reptile specialty UVB bulbs.  Believe me, I've researched the crap out of the hardware store option until I finally just asked some herpetology people who confirmed "just buy the reptile bulbs".

You should try and get some slate rocks to build of hides and basking spots in his cage.  Mine loooooooves driftwood and slate rock


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm getting my first Uro this week - am really excited, and have tried to do all the research and reading etc. ... but ultimately it would be great to get some feedback from keepers such as yourselves !!

Here's a pic of part of her enclosure - built it up out of smooth tigers eye rocks (well secured with epoxy, and dried) I've got a basking temp of 125 F, and cools down to the other side. I was recommended to get the ultrafine desert sand which does not cause impaction if accidentaly ingested but plan to feed her on a seperate slate rock. I am concerned about whether I've provided suitable hiding places for her as I've read they can feel insecure without them.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 19, 2010)

LeilaNami said:


> What species do you have?  110F is fine for many Uros.  Mine gapes a little too sometimes but mostly s/he just plops down and sleeps.  As long as you have a cool end in the 80-85F range, you're fine.  He'll move if he feels too hot.  I'm going to be keeping mine on walnut since I can scoop the stuff like cat litter.


I read that walnut can easily cause impaction because if you look closely they are tiny little balls which stick together. But that's from what i've read, im sure there are many things worse then walnut.

Hm I think he's a mali uromastyx. It's about 8 inches total length.
Also, is it a bad thing the only green he will eat is Kale? I tried other greens, including green beans as well but he won't take them. It's only taking kale and squash (cooked) 

Heres a pic of him, he's wet here, but when he's dry he's abit darker. 








> It is unwise to get a UVB bulb from a hardware store due to the fact that is difficult to tell the percentage of UVB being emitted at so-and-so distance.  Those boxes just won't tell you.  It's much safer for once to buy the reptile specialty UVB bulbs.  Believe me, I've researched the crap out of the hardware store option until I finally just asked some herpetology people who confirmed "just buy the reptile bulbs".
> 
> You should try and get some slate rocks to build of hides and basking spots in his cage.  Mine loooooooves driftwood and slate rock


K, cool I was just making sure before I asked. Ill get some slate rock as well, just like danger girls setup = looks awesome. 



Dangergirl said:


> I'm getting my first Uro this week - am really excited, and have tried to do all the research and reading etc. ... but ultimately it would be great to get some feedback from keepers such as yourselves !!
> 
> Here's a pic of part of her enclosure - built it up out of smooth tigers eye rocks (well secured with epoxy, and dried) I've got a basking temp of 125 F, and cools down to the other side. I was recommended to get the ultrafine desert sand which does not cause impaction if accidentaly ingested but plan to feed her on a seperate slate rock. I am concerned about whether I've provided suitable hiding places for her as I've read they can feel insecure without them.


That tiger eye rock is nice!! Hm, I dont like desert sand just because it's so fine. However, it's pretty.  

My uro eats veggies out of my hand!! it's a big step..hehe


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 20, 2010)

Dangergirl:  If your Uro is small enough, those crevices in between the rocks will be adequate.  You could do something similar on the cool end as well.

Centipede:  That's what I thought as well until I saw my mentor using it for his beaded lizards.  He says that while it does clump, it is still digestible.  You know, people say that newspaper won't cause impaction too but my iguana had a golf ball size one from ingesting his newspaper in his cage. $200 enema later, he's good but it was pretty bad for a while.  Cocofiber can also cause impaction.  Walnut doesn't really have much more of a risk than cocofiber but sand definitely does due to its indigestible nature.  Uros are pressure cookers in their stomachs and can break down that walnut fairly easily.  It's also less likely to be eaten by small Uros because the chunks are larger.


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 23, 2010)

*Here is my little one*

So my little one arrived today ... here he/she is... "Dino" named after the dinosaur in the Flintsones cartoon, and 6 months old


----------



## Crysta (Sep 24, 2010)

aww yours is so cute, mines not even that pudgy yet  I love your little ones colors the orange is beautiful!!  awesome!

My little guy eats out of my hand and lets me pet him, its cute. lol


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 24, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> aww yours is so cute, mines not even that pudgy yet  I love your little ones colors the orange is beautiful!!  awesome!
> 
> My little guy eats out of my hand and lets me pet him, its cute. lol


I've kept malis for years. I had a male that was a class pet. Really a great pet, tons of personallity. If your looking for greens try chemical free dandylions. They go crazy over the whole thing, leaves and flowers. The problem is finding any that havn't been sprayed with weed killer or somthing else just as bad. I'd also want to be careful hand feeding them. The male I mentioned gave me a nasty bruise once taking food from my hand. He missed the food and grabbed the fleshy part of my palm. Maybe he was looking for meat.

JOhn


----------



## Crysta (Sep 24, 2010)

haha opps. I buy organic dandillion greens at the shops, and he loves them  but he preffers kale more. lol what is your uros favorit foods? Mine only likes squash, dandillion greens and kale..  I should try a little bit of fruits later. I heard bokchoy isn't that good for them? 

They don't sell mustard greens here sadly  i've been looking but havn't spotted any, is there another name for them? 

thanks


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 24, 2010)

Eating rocket flowers


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice setup and uro, Dangergirl
Glad to see your new friend is eating and looking healthy.
That last pic is adorable


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 26, 2010)

My Uro *ONLY* eats out of my hand.  The jerk refuses to eat out of a bowl.    I have to hold my hand under the heat light until he's done eating because if I drop it once he starts, he give me this look like "Did I dismiss you?"  and won't eat until I hold it again.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 26, 2010)

may i ask what mix you feed yours dangergirl?


----------

